# Orbea wild fs h15



## Marekslo1e (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi
Owners of the Orbea wild. Is mormal by the battery cover that dont fit great. By mine looks not well.


----------



## Stroganof (Jan 28, 2006)

nope, not right. it should look tight and precise.


----------



## cb750stu (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi I had the same problem , what to do is turn the bike upside down , with the battery out locate the cables that run down the downtube and push them down towards the centre of the downtube , my battery cover was the same it's just the cables are sitting up to high in the downtube  hope this helps

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## bornhappy (Mar 10, 2021)

I had to fiddle with mine for a minute to get it to fit correctly, as well. 
That's the only problem I've had with the bike yet!


----------



## Marekslo1e (Mar 27, 2021)

Tanks. Did it also. Tapet them with gorilla tape on the side


----------

